# Hard hitters



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Causeway specks, threw back 20"s. The red measures in at 20" so you know the trout had shoulders.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice stringer!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a nice mess of fish.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! That had to be fun


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm jealous! Nice specs.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dang nice stringer.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Y'all nailed em 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

night fishin'?


----------



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning time Saturday


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i was a day late. good job!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Considering the bite I didn't find yesterday that's crazy!
Good job!


----------



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

It wasn't happening yesterday for me either.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice stringer!


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

Awesome! That had to be tons of fun!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

26BS16 said:


> Causeway specks, threw back 20"s. The red measures in at 20" so you know the trout had shoulders.


Nice fish. You use live bait? How big are the two on the end?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Way to wack and stack em'. Nice catch.


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

nice haul for sure.....


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang, nice stringer and had to be a ton of fun...


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

You did good young man


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bait of choice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

